# buying a mattress



## sammylou

need to buy a mattress and looking for some feedback on a couple of things.

other than ikea [love ikea but not for a mattress], what places would you recommend? points for anything near marina or easy to get to by metro/taxi as we don't have a car yet. right now we are just looking to get the mattress/box so we have something to sleep on other than the marble floor and will worry about the whole bed frame later.

also, it seems to me that foam/memory foam is very popular here. any comments from people who have one as i have only ever used a spring mattress?

hoping to keep it to about aed 4-5k. appreciate any info - thanks!


----------



## rsinner

There are quite a few shops on the first floor of the Mall of Emirates in case you haven't checked. (sorry if it is an obvious answer and if you have looked at it already).
We bought ours from Home Centre during a sale. They deliver as well, so that helps.


----------



## BedouGirl

Have to say I bought a mattress from Ikea and it's fantastic. And I have to be very careful as I have had major disc surgery.


----------



## Loukoum

I have a King Koil mattress I bought at a store across from Lulu and MoE (sort of) and I have been very happy with it!


----------



## holaconquistadora

BedouGirl said:


> Have to say I bought a mattress from Ikea and it's fantastic. And I have to be very careful as I have had major disc surgery.


Hi, BedouGirl, what kind did you get from Ikea? Thanks.


----------



## phillimi

sammylou said:


> need to buy a mattress and looking for some feedback on a couple of things.
> 
> other than ikea [love ikea but not for a mattress], what places would you recommend? points for anything near marina or easy to get to by metro/taxi as we don't have a car yet. right now we are just looking to get the mattress/box so we have something to sleep on other than the marble floor and will worry about the whole bed frame later.
> 
> also, it seems to me that foam/memory foam is very popular here. any comments from people who have one as i have only ever used a spring mattress?
> 
> hoping to keep it to about aed 4-5k. appreciate any info - thanks!


Hi, try cloud 9 at the small strip mall, just past the Shangri-la hotel on Sheik Zayed Road. They supply lots of the hotels, we found prices very competitive when we bought in Sept and quality is excellent.. Beds are actually made in Oman. They also offer longer sizes 2.10m available.. Delivered. Good luck!


----------



## TeamUSA61

I can agree with BedouGirl, we have bought two of the same mattress' from IKEA and infact the inlaws picked up the same one once they got back to Europe. I would not recommend the lower end ones, but with the Budget that you have you can get good quality and they deliver.


----------



## Felixtoo2

Maybe Ikea is different here but the PITA about their beds and pillow cases in the UK was their non standard sizes, quite cleverly designed so that you had to buy only Ikea sheets and covers to fit. 
There's a decent selection in Debenhams, MOE, of all places. Or as was mentioned earlier Intercoil on Um Sequem ( who ever spells that friggin right) Street.


----------



## ash_ak

intercoil on Umm suqieim opp. MOE makes custom mattresses and are pretty good, I have two of them, no complaints.


----------



## AK47

Magniflex(Mazaya Centre) or Tempur..sure winners.


----------



## BedouGirl

Hi, I don't know if they make it any more but I just went there and lay down on all of them till I found the one I liked. It was one of the higher end in terms of price and it weighs a ton, but I am very happy with it. As regards size, it's standard, no different from any other bed. I think they have stopped all that nonsense now.


----------



## sammylou

thanks to everyone for all the great reco's. the DH and i went to ikea today to get a bunch of stuff and although we liked one mattress we didn't love it. so we actually decided to buy one of the futon style sofa beds for an interim solution while we take our time finding the right bed/mattress and then the sofa bed can be our guest bed in the next room. and it wasn't very expensive at all!

will definitely check out some of the places mentioned here. we have really been looking forward to getting a new [king size!!] bed so we want it to be just right 

and just to echo BedouGirl, all the mattress and sheet sizes seemed standard when we were there today.

thanks again guys!


----------



## M3red

I'm currently laid on my crate and barrel memory foam beauty rest mattress. Best bed ever...it was 8k though :/


----------



## sammylou

M3red said:


> I'm currently laid on my crate and barrel memory foam beauty rest mattress. Best bed ever...it was 8k though :/


I have been online to Crate & Barrel to look at the actual beds but it didn't really occur to me that they would also sell mattresses. Thanks for the tip! I love Crate & Barrel.

I've always been of the mind that one should not worry about spending extra money on a comfortable bed and well made shoes. Cos if you're not in one you're often in the other!


----------



## M3red

sammylou said:


> I have been online to Crate & Barrel to look at the actual beds but it didn't really occur to me that they would also sell mattresses. Thanks for the tip! I love Crate & Barrel.
> 
> I've always been of the mind that one should not worry about spending extra money on a comfortable bed and well made shoes. Cos if you're not in one you're often in the other!


I agree. I bought a bed and mattress and sofa. Not cheap but spend a long time on those! Also bought an awesome table from marina! Not cheap but will last a lifetime and I m going to ship my stuff wherever I go.


----------



## holaconquistadora

charles.k said:


> Home Center the memory foam pad is amazing!!!


How much is it?


----------



## TeamUSA61

You are welcome!


----------



## LibbyCornwall

how do they measure mattresses sizes in dubai? are they similar to UK mattress sizes? to the OP, if you know what type of mattress you like, i would skip purchasing in-store and would buy mattress online. i am going to buy a memory foam mattress online when i get there as soon as i figure out what size our bedframe is/what sort of sizing system they use there


----------



## blazeaway

LibbyCornwall said:


> how do they measure mattresses sizes in dubai? are they similar to UK mattress sizes? to the OP, if you know what type of mattress you like, i would skip purchasing in-store and would buy mattress online. i am going to buy a memory foam mattress online when i get there as soon as i figure out what size our bedframe is/what sort of sizing system they use there


Similar but different, king size set bought from debenhams did not fit the king size beds bought here - the mattress was about 300 mm bigger and the king size quilt was to big. Generally you can get the mattress and beds rams as sets.


----------



## WanderingMendicant

I got my mattress (and bed) at Pan Emirates and I love both. It is quite inexpensive and there's free delivery if you spend a certain amount (2000 maybe? Can't remember as it was a year ago). It's located diagonally from MoE... you keep going straight on Umm Suqeim towards Al Khail, instead of turning right for MoE. It's the building with the big poster/ads for furniture.


----------



## sszgo

why dont you get air mattress in GEANT, its aed 200 for king size...
works just fine...


----------



## BedouGirl

I just bought another mattress from Ikea and had some amazing customer service. I knew which one I wanted, so decided to order it on line. When I found the system wouldn't accept the item for an on-line order, I called them, they forced it through and I got it at 6 pm the same day for an AED 100 delivery charge.


----------



## iBashDubai

*Bashir*



phillimi said:


> Hi, try cloud 9 at the small strip mall, just past the Shangri-la hotel on Sheik Zayed Road. They supply lots of the hotels, we found prices very competitive when we bought in Sept and quality is excellent.. Beds are actually made in Oman. They also offer longer sizes 2.10m available.. Delivered. Good luck!


Hello, can you please give more details about the location of this strip mall
I looked it up on the maps and went around the hotel and did not find it


----------



## rsinner

iBashDubai said:


> Hello, can you please give more details about the location of this strip mall
> I looked it up on the maps and went around the hotel and did not find it


Could this be the Mazaya center?
Or google cloud 9? http://www.cloudninemattresses.com/dealers/


----------



## BedouGirl

The listing on the link says Karama. I think the place just past Shangri La is a small row of shops which border onto the exit from SZR to Jumeirah. Use the service road and keep going straight in the Abu Dhabi direction. If you follow the road round to the right, it's on your left hand side and there's an area to park in front of it.


----------



## phillimi

Spot on BedouGirl, just drive past the front entrance of the Shangri La on the service road, road turns to the right after approx 300m, shops are on left...bed is still fantastic..we would highly recommend.


----------



## Fat Bhoy Tim

Felixtoo2 said:


> Maybe Ikea is different here but the PITA about their beds and pillow cases in the UK was their non standard sizes, quite cleverly designed so that you had to buy only Ikea sheets and covers to fit.
> There's a decent selection in Debenhams, MOE, of all places. Or as was mentioned earlier Intercoil on Um Sequem ( who ever spells that friggin right) Street.


Cleverly designed to be standard continetal european sizes, those sneaky continetals.


----------



## vantage

I have a UK super king size bed, and the linen from Debenhams UK and Debenhams Dubai all fits perfectly.
I also have kids beds from Ikea, and end up having to buy all the linen for it in Ikea too. Their pillows are a totally daft shape. They do have different pillow sizes, but not if you buy their linen 'packs'

No doubt this is of no help at all!


----------



## blazeaway

vantage said:


> I have a UK super king size bed, and the linen from Debenhams UK and Debenhams Dubai all fits perfectly.
> I also have kids beds from Ikea, and end up having to buy all the linen for it in Ikea too. Their pillows are a totally daft shape. They do have different pillow sizes, but not if you buy their linen 'packs'
> 
> No doubt this is of no help at all!


Agree about the silly pillow sizes for kids at Ikea


----------



## BedouGirl

blazeaway said:


> Agree about the silly pillow sizes for kids at Ikea


And you can no longer buy feather pillows there either.


----------



## QOFE

BedouGirl said:


> And you can no longer buy feather pillows there either.


Yes, that's annoying! I don't like synthetic pillows and I wanted to replace the UK sized feather pillows as I made the mistake of buying Ikea duvet & pillow case sets.

Next sets will definitely be bought somewhere else...


----------



## sammylou

BedouGirl said:


> And you can no longer buy feather pillows there either.


actually, they have several different options for down pillows. not sure where you got this impression. you can even view the different options on the uae site.


----------



## QOFE

sammylou said:


> actually, they have several different options for down pillows. not sure where you got this impression. you can even view the different options on the uae site.


They must have been out of stock each time I went there then...


----------



## sammylou

QOFE said:


> They must have been out of stock each time I went there then...


definitely because they have always had them when i've been. on the site they have at least 3 different "lines" in feather in different sizes. in fact i had a hard time in the shop trying to find the non-feather ones! should give them another go for sure.


----------



## BedouGirl

QOFE said:


> They must have been out of stock each time I went there then...


Me too! And congratulations Sammylou - I see you have been 'promoted' .


----------



## TallyHo

Bumping a year old thread to promote a mattress makes for an odd first post.



yynn said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I know this post was kinda late, but I'm sure this would be a help to all people who's looking for a quality mattress here in Dubai. Recently, I bought one of the Silentnight mattress collection which is the OrthoGrande mattress. That one of the Silentnight medium comfort mattress. It's very comfortable. They have different types of mattresses, I bought mine in Homes R Us Mazaya but I know they have showrooms in Debenhams as well. You can visit their website www dot silentnight dot ae to know more about their products!


----------

